# Fluval (LED) 6g lighting



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

So I just got the Fluval Edge 6g w/ the LED bar. I was wondering if anyone can talk about their experience with the stock LED bar lighting. By observation, I'm not sure if it's enough light since the edges of the tank are barely touched by the light.

I bought (2) 13w perch lights. Is this sufficient light to grow plants, specifically HC?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

From what i understand, lighting on this tank is always a bit of a hassle because of how the top is sealed off to that little square. So pretty much all lighting setups have problems reaching the edge of that tank. This feature also makes it a pain in the ass to clean. That is unless you put lights oudside that hood. Which would kind of defeat the purpose of the clean look.

From what ive seen on youtube, everyones growing pretty low light stuff. Mosses, anubias, java fern. Saw one with madagascar lace right under the light. Just youtube "fluval edge planted" and youll get an idea of what you can do.

this thread also has a ton of great information: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/95967-official-edge-thread.html


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, I tried going thru that thread but not many have elaborated on the effectiveness of the LED bar. Most people have the first model and swapped out the halogens and added an extra CF bulb. I have the model with the LEDs and am not sure if it's enough light.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

PAR intensity alone for the stock LED bar is not enough for high light demand, the spread is a curse to any lighting solution out there in the market. I can solve the intensity issue but cannot solve the even spread issue so far. So the center is always much higher in par than the edges. Stay tuned. I will post a chart so for the Edge Savior Cuomo soon when I finished taking the data.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

You might want to check out the Edge thread in the nano forum. People have discussed their thoughts on the light bar and other LED items.

And there is a tank with HC in it surprisingly. But he did mod it for more mr11 fixtures.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

If anything, it's considered low light. Mine grows hygro/stems pretty good. Not too well with hair grass though. It has sent off some runners, but nothing carpet like. 

I have a crypt in there which, after melting quite a bit, is now giving me some little growth. 

I would recommend you to plan your scape around the center obviously. If you need more light, I agree with the recommendation to check out the huge Edge thread. 

FYI I'm using aquasoil and dosing with excel. Only issue I've had is that the output for the filter blows the AS around when at full, so I have it around 2/3 strength.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far. I kind of figured the lighting is not enough for plants like HC. That Edge thread is a lot to go through for information since it's not organized into subsections, which is why I posted this thread initially. I appreciate all the input and still welcome more stories. 

I'll update this once I experiment w/ the extra lights.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

As promised before, PAR Data of the Edge Saviors. Please check out the second diagram, that second one is for planted tank without CO2


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. Interesting, but where can I get this?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

WingoAgency, is there a comparison chart for the stock LED lights? Thanks!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

So I've opted to not use the 2x13W perch lights and decided that LED is prob the way to go. I need some help figuring it all out though. Any input is helpful cuz I'm an LED noob.

I purchased some light bars from here:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ory=BARS&Page2Disp=/specs/luxbar_fixtures.htm

I got:

2 LBFA-CW6 and 1 LBFA-CW12. The light bars have 6 and 12 LEDs respectively:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...md-led-120-degree-viewing-angle-6000-mcd/315/

2 LuxBar Right Angle Jumper (LBFA-IU) (I think I got the wrong part, I should have bought the flat pin interconnect jumper instead)

1 LuxBar Power Connectors (LBFA-P100)

1 24VDC CPS series Power Supply (CPS-24VDC-24W)

I've been doing some reading on other people's setups, and some folks have heat sinks and others don't. Do I need to get a heat sink for these lights? I was thinking of just sitting the lights on the glass, but I think they will affect the aquarium temperature. Would an extra aluminum housing act as a good enough heat sink if I do need a heat sink?

As I'm writing this, I'm starting to think that this amount of light will be overkill, but I've never tried using LEDs on a tank before so I really don't know.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't use those, very low power. 200 lumen per foot is probably less than your current stock fixture.

If you want to go LED for that, either buy the one that wingo has for sale, i think theyre on eBay or follow the links on my LED thread, or just rig something up with DIY leds and a good driver, rapidled.com or ledgroupbuy.com.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

What would be a better option?

Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strips - 6watt, 12in.
http://www.ecoxotic.com/catalog/product/view/id/55/s/stunner-led-strips/category/17/

or

Ecoxotic Panorama Module Freshwater LED Kit
http://www.ecoxotic.com/catalog/product/view/id/66/s/panorama-led-modules/category/17/

I'm growing HC and downoi and I have pressurized CO2. Also, if the Stunner is the way to go, which one is best?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

bereninga said:


> What would be a better option?
> 
> Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strips - 6watt, 12in.
> http://www.ecoxotic.com/catalog/product/view/id/55/s/stunner-led-strips/category/17/
> ...


Are we still talking about the Fluval Edge here? Because neither of those fixtures you mentioned will fit in your hood.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah, I know. I was thinking of having the strip light hung over the tank somehow.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

bereninga said:


> Yeah, I know. I was thinking of having the strip light hung over the tank somehow.


Why dont you just buy those LED setups made by WingoLED designed specifically for this tank? Perfect, really, not too bad on price either. Ebay item #170722976186, just copy paste that number right into the ebay search box. Plug and play fixture. Fits in your original hood.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I would really love to buy one of those units, but the price point is really high. Most capable LED strips are < $100. I also live in NY and I still have to pay for shipping. That's almost $150.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

bereninga said:


> I would really love to buy one of those units, but the price point is really high. Most capable LED strips are < $100. I also live in NY and I still have to pay for shipping. That's almost $150.



SMS me at 347 878 3092 and I work with you.

Please do state where you know me from when contact me.


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

If you don't need the stock Edge look, go with the "Fuge Light(tentavie name)", much cheaper.
Plus you can add lens if you need to hang it higher. It's designed with constant current drivers, much longer lasting than other competing products using resistant design. Custom color choice available.

I just realized you are from NYC, you can check out Pacific Aquarium next week, they may have a sample by then.


----------



## ankaka (Feb 1, 2012)

I will buy those LED setups at DX.It will cost less.


----------



## JeepingJohnny (Apr 18, 2012)

This looks exactly like what I have been looking for. I haven't gotten my Fluval 6g running up but still in the planning stages and been looking for a plug in play light setup.

What would be the best setup for a Freshwater Planted 6G Fluval w/Co2 and good day and night lights? Light Brain 2 sounds good to. What would be the cost?


----------



## Fluvledgend (Mar 28, 2012)

I love my fluval edge and I want to grow chin it for a thick carpet effect. I'm certainly not spending £150 on a lighting unit, but i thought these couldd be an idea with some black tape over them ???

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00119419/

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluvledgend (Mar 28, 2012)

I mean I want to grow HC (blasted apple prediction)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluvledgend (Mar 28, 2012)

My take on a first gen edge, which is 28 litres.

IKEA light led bars, £19.99.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Fluvledgend said:


> View attachment 46238
> View attachment 46239
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in these IKEA lights, but I was going to use this version instead. Are these lights good for medium light growth?
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70119425/


----------



## Fluvledgend (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought of them too, but I decided for the led bars. They are fully wired with on off switch. For 20 quid, it's a complete bargain!!! Also, my plants are flourishing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yianni (May 27, 2012)

I am battling Fluval Edge lighting problems too trying to grow lileopsis mauritiana. Replaced the bulbs for mr11s, added two led bars with 3X 1W on each (6W for the 2 bars), all under the hood. Gives about 10W. I am thinking about doing this genius setup from an ingenious german guy, who cuts the base of the edge and uses it on top of the tank to add 5x MR11s without taking out the sleek top look. I just do not know how he attached all the 5 sockets into a single wire coming out. Can anyone tell me?
Here is the link to his awesome mod: https://sites.google.com/site/aquaristikedge/technik/beleuchtungsumbau-7er-spot


----------

